# passare opzioni al ./configure

## teknux

prima di postare la mia domanda qui ho fatto una ricerca sul forum, ho quindi aperto il thread per segnalarvi questo link

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=14953&highlight=passing+configure+options

spero vi torni utile  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## arturo.digioia

Ho letto nella mailing list che molti ebuild supportamo la variabile MYCONF per opzioni personalizzate, quindi

MYCONF="quelchesivuole" emerge qualcosa

dovrebbe funzionare. Non 'ho mai usato, comunque.

----------

## teknux

ah, ecco!! pensa che seguendo il consiglio delle FAQ non sono riuscito a fare quello che volevo (all'install si piantava il merge). così ho scrutato al volo l'ebuild (per l'esattezza si trattava di xfce...) ed ho notato che usava una variabile chiamata $myconf e che, a quanto era facile capire, conteneva i valori da passare al ./configure basandosi anche sulla variabile d'ambiente USE. così ho aggiunto un ulteriore valore a $myconf (che era quello che volevo passare al ./configure...) a mano ed ho dato un "merge xfce",  tutto è andato a posto, anche se ho pensato fosse abbastanza scomodo modificare a mano gli ebuild... un altro dubbio è stato risolto  :Smile: 

...me ne viene un altro: si suppone che io conosca già le opzioni che posso passare al ./configure di un pacchetto altrimenti come faccio? dovrei scompattare a parte, dareun ./configure --help, leggere le opzioni possibili e poi procedere di conseguenza... smanettona la cosa!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## arturo.digioia

Perche' scompattare a parte?

Lancia emerge e blocca il processo quando ha scompattato.

Entra in /var/tmp/portage/nomepacchetto/work e trovi i sorgenti. Da li puoi controllare quello che vuoi.

Poi rilanci emerge.

----------

## teknux

beh senza bloccare emerge quando ha scompattato (che richiederebbe una certa velocitaà di pressione del ctrl+c) mi basta andare nella dir del .ebuild e dare un merge file.ebuild unpack, poi andare in 

/var/tmp/portage/nomepacchetto/work

e procedere come dici te  :Wink: 

----------

## arturo.digioia

Hai ragione. Io avevo postato la versione per pigroni (quella che uso io, per intenderci).   :Smile: 

----------

